# electric step on autotrail miami



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

My step retracts when engine starts but buzzer doesn't sound. what could be wrong and where is it situated
GEOMAR


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

When i got my apache the step didnt retract on starting but their was no buzzer, do you know for a fact there is a buzzer?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Did it buzz previously or has it never buzzed.

dave p


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*electric step*

Yes it definately has a buzzer which has stopped buzzing today
GEOMAR


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Check fuses first and then electric supply to buzzer.
When I had a problem it was a poor connection.
Dave p


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*electric step*

Where are the fuses and buzzer situated
GEOMAR


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: electric step*



GEOMAR said:


> Where are the fuses and buzzer situated
> GEOMAR


Hi GEOMAR

The fuses for your step are under the bench seat behind the passengers seat on the right hand side not sure if the buzzer is there but i will have a look tomorrow for you

dillon


----------

